# Noah's apartment? (need help!!!)



## Sagieb (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello- I have two adult pigeons who have nested in a large potted plant on my balcony. (Also, I have two cats who LOVE watching the pigeons- thus the thread's title  ) The eggs hatched and the babies are all ready to fly off. I just noticed that, at some point this week, they laid two new eggs.

Normally, this wouldn't be a problem. I've kept my cats inside and we all enjoy watching the babies grow. (Plus, not for nothing but outside is kinda their territory so who am I to say anything.) The problem is that the nest is in my parent's plant- and they want their plant back. 

I have another large potted plant that would offer them the space and shelter that they need. Actually, I think this plant would offer them more shelter. Can I switch out the plants without risking the parents rejecting the eggs? 

Also, in six to seven weeks- when the developing chicks have hatched and are ready to fly off- can I expect to find another set of eggs? I suspect weather may have something to do with breading. In which case, I live in Washington, D.C. where it will stay warm until November.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Sagieb said:


> Hello- I have two adult pigeons who have nested in a large potted plant on my balcony. (Also, I have two cats who LOVE watching the pigeons- thus the thread's title  ) The eggs hatched and the babies are all ready to fly off. I just noticed that, at some point this week, they laid two new eggs.
> 
> Normally, this wouldn't be a problem. I've kept my cats inside and we all enjoy watching the babies grow. (Plus, not for nothing but outside is kinda their territory so who am I to say anything.) The problem is that the nest is in my parent's plant- and they want their plant back.
> 
> ...


I've had success moving my birds nests only twice .....all other times they've deserted the eggs . If you were going to try and move it I would think sooner rather than later ......if thyour parents want their plant back you may not have a choice , but if the eggs have been there well over a week they would probably be well advanced incubation wise


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Move the eggs...either the Parents will go for the move or they will abandon 'em. Either result is OK (they are eggs).

It's perfectly alright to remove eggs, or move eggs, if you don't really want any more babies raised in your vicinity. I think sometimes people lose sight of the fact that unhatched or broken eggs are part of a Pigeon's existence...it's not like you are doing anything cruel to an unhatched egg (arguably up until the last few days prior to hatching). So if they have been there for less than 13 days, go ahead and move 'em...

You already get Kudos for allowing the Parents to set up house and bring two of their babies to fledge (particularly in a cat-occupied situation). Thanks for caring !!!

BTW - just because the babies have fledged (or are ready to) doesn't mean it's all done. They will return to their nesting place as long as it is available. In the very least, please allow this for a few weeks as it gives the babies a real leg-up on making it in the Feral world. They already have enough challenges out there facing them....having a familiar and secure spot to come home to would be a huge help to them, at least for a bit of time.


----------



## Sagieb (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone-

Great news: the parents have stayed with their nest!!! I was able to scoop the nest out from my parent's plant and into mine and transfer the eggs. It took a few hours, a lot of flapping and a few dirty looks but they seem to have settled down. I also have a bamboo rug which I put on its side so that it could be a privacy screen. 

Also, the older babies are really starting to fly about which is fun and exciting to watch.

Anyway, thanks again for your help and support- I really appreciated it and think that this website is fantastic and am so happy I was able to find it!!

Sage


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Late reply but...good job and thanks again for caring !


----------

